# Quick berry/west slope post



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

I hate not being able to post on this forum often! I did have the opportunity to come visit Utah this past week. It was great to get out with family and enjoy the holiday.

For Father's Day this year I picked up some downriggers for my dad. This past week I helped him put them on and we were off to Strawberry to try them out. Trolling is pretty foreign to me. I'm more of a small lake/float tube/river guy so sitting back and not doing anything was hard. It was a whole different ballgame, but I appreciate the strategy that goes into trolling.  I apologize for lack of pictures, but it was a crowded boat and sadly the camera wasn't handy for every fish. However we quickly ran into cutthroat in the 16-21 inch range  That's always fun

My thrill of the day came when I decided we should try for Kokes. I have never caught one before so it was an awesome opportunity for me. I had done my homework on what to use and where to use it and soon enough we were on fish.










My first Kokanee  I understand why some of you guys love these things. This lil brute fought way harder than any of the cutts. We ended the day with 9 kokanee altogether

The rains came on us pretty hard by mid afternoon. The ladies on the boat wanted a time out to wait out the storm. While they were in the car I decided to throw a jig in the bay near the marina. Rainbow time 










It was a great time with family out on Strawberry 

PS

I came home and was fishing the Uncompahgre river that runs through Montrose. I was fishing a rapala and noticed a small mouse or prairie dog or something fall in water. About five seconds later the water erupted as a toad of a fish came and inhaled it. I was stunned... :shock:

I tried casting for it but nothing ever came. I thought it was a big ol' brown trout. I came back the next night around sunset with my flies and started throwing a mouse pattern. BAM...Lookie what I got...I know the picture isn't the best (phone :? ), but it is one of my best "river" fish yet. A cutthroat measured in at 25 1/4 inches 










I still don't think it was the fish that got the real mouse, but it was a fun fight on a fly rod for sure! I wish the picture could show how long and thick this guy was. Very strong fish and I cannot wait to go get some more.

Miss the waters out in Utah for sure. I'm wishing CO had more Tiger Trout waters, but I'll make due.

Life is short, live it well.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good grief! That thing's huge. Nice catch, especially on moving water.

Congrats on that hog, plus the first kokanee. Glad you're doing alright in Colorado.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The Uncompahgre is a fine river to fish along with the Gunnison where you are located at. But you will be hard pressed to find a tiger trout in the state of Colorado since they don't do the hybred type of fish except for the splake. But then you can take up snagging kokanee in the fall which Utah doesn't allow.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Screw the tigers, you're catching some fine "real" fish!


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

brookieguy1 said:


> Screw the tigers, you're catching some fine "real" fish!


 +1 even though i enjoy tigers 

I hate the guy that brags, but this river is 3 minutes from home and I keep pulling out these thugs. Not as big as the other, but a thug nonetheless










Got em on the LC this time. Again sorry for boasting  :roll: but I'm just jazzed about these fish


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's not bragging. It's "reporting" your success. Nice fish!


----------

